# Bought the G2C...goes along with my original G2.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I could not pass up the deal with this one, had some spending cash not spoken for, so I picked this one up.








Went to the range with it, and ran a hundred rounds of mixed brass/steel/ball/JHP...ran 100%.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe Taurus has solved its QC problem!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

My old Friend with the G2 has been shooting his for 9 months now, about 100 rounds a month with no problems. I shot it again last week and can't get past that trigger. Interestingly, he no longer carries it. He has switched to a BERSA 9mm compact. I asked him why and he gave the best short answer. "I like it better."


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Maybe Taurus has solved its QC problem!


Welp, as with any new handgun I buy, I loaded up both magazines with a mix and match of ammo, then shot it. I had everything from steel-cased ball to Hornady Critical Defense...it ran them without a hitch.

I proceeded to run four more magazines through the gun, this time with the same ammo in each magazine, and it ran 100%. Time will tell.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I ordered from "Keep Tinkering" two triggers for my 9 MM and 40 S&W G2C's, we'll see how they work when I get them, my guns run perfect, will keep the G2 Stock


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't know what the heck is going on with my imgur, but something happened to the picture in my original post.










Here is my G2C again. I will be going to the range tomorrow morning, early, to shoot it again, along with another pistol...I will post up some pics of my targets.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Welp, I promised some pics of my target, so here it is. I shoot at 6" paper plates (cheap), from 30 feet, at around one second intervals between shots. Hey, it works for me.










The ammo I ran through it, again, was just a total of forty rounds, but a good mix. I ran standard Remington 115 grain ball, Federal 115 grain JHP's, and Speer 147 grain Gold Dots.

People can mock this pistol, but both my Glocks occasionally hang up on the 147 grain Speer's. This G2C runs it fine, and I can shoot it accurately. Time will tell, but I do like this Turi.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

One second?
From the holster?
That's good enough, I think, considering the precise placement of your shots.

Now try double taps.
See if you can do 1.5 seconds for two good shots.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Double taps? Never tried that.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*A really good self-defense exercise:*
Place three of those plates in a row, each separated from the other by about three feet on centers.
From seven yards, start a timer or be started by a friend, and when you hear the signal, fire _two good shots_ on each plate. Total = six shots.
See how long that takes you. Be quick, but _don't rush_.

If you're not hitting all of the plates, come forward to five yards and try again.
When you are hitting with all of your shots, move back a couple of yards and do it again.

*Try variations:*
1. Do it in the other direction.
2. One on each, and then one on each again.
3. Now do that in the other direction, too.
4. One on each, reload, one on each.
5. Two on each, weak hand only (from a strong-side holster). This one is _really_ interesting!
...And so on.


----------

